# incredible primitive lifestyle



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

saw this story on field and stream.com 
these folks lived it rough without any of the gear I would want to have if I were trying to "rough it"


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/histo...ontact-Unaware-of-World-War-II-188843001.html

sorry


----------

